# Paver Leveling Sand?



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd just go with pool filter sand.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

I use paver leveling sand. I have used it for years with great success.

Your mileage may vary.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Swimming pools are maintained within a limited pH range, so any material put in a sand filter isn't supposed to raise the pH, as carbonate rocks do. That makes pool filter sand a good choice for substrates. But paver leveling sand can be anything from limestone, all carbonate, to quartz, totally inert. That's why I wouldn't use the paver leveling sand unless I first tested it with muriatic acid.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

wespastor said:


> I use paver leveling sand. I have used it for years with great success.


Could you provide a link to a pic of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Paver base will vary from area to area. Ask what or where your local supply comes from.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm using it right now. If you have the time you can put some in a jar with distilled water. Test the water before you add the two to get a base line, let is sit for two weeks and test again.

Base your decision on that variance. 

You will also find the stuff is very dirty and you 'll use a lot of water to rinse it clear. You'll end up more with very fine gravel than sand.


----------



## chevyguy86 (Nov 12, 2011)

When we where doing landscaping last year the guys dumping the paver sand where wearing masks, when questioned it was because it contained a small amount of lime. They claimed that it helped prevent the growth of moss and plants between the bricks.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

What you are refering to is the "locking sand" very dusty and contains a polymer. This is different than the sand discussed above.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

This is the leveling sand that I am thinking of using. Anybody use it?


----------

